# MQB Q3 in the wild



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Photo taken from the PQ35 version of the car.

2019 Audi q3 (no badges) with Michigan manufacturer plates in Torrance, CA by thisistan, on Flickr

2019 Audi q3 (no badges) with Michigan manufacturer plates in Torrance, CA by thisistan, on Flickr


----------

